# I think my fursona is evil.



## firefox15 (Nov 10, 2011)

For some reason whenever I invision my fursona it looks evil. It is a pitch black wolf named tartrus wering a black cloak with white runes all along the back walking thrugh a field of corpses. Somehow I now that he is responsible for the devistation. It kind of freaks me out. Is this what I am truly like? Am I evil deep down inside?


----------



## Cyril (Nov 10, 2011)

No, you've been reading too many fantasy novels or watching too many movies or playing too many games. One of those.


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhXz60f0HLU


----------



## Ames (Nov 10, 2011)

Â¯\(Â°_o)/Â¯


----------



## Aden (Nov 10, 2011)

firefox15 said:


> For some reason whenever I invision my fursona it looks evil. It is a pitch black wolf named tartrus wering a black cloak with white runes all along the back walking thrugh a field of corpses. Somehow I now that he is responsible for the devistation. It kind of freaks me out. Is this what I am truly like? Am I evil deep down inside?



First, don't be scared. This is something that you should embrace instead of trying to run away from. It's natural, it's widespread, and you can channel it to your own ends. It's a little demon, cackling in the recesses of your heart and mind, begging to be released, to be put on display for the world to see.

I'm talking, of course, about your inner bad author. The symptoms are all there: the clichÃ© name and character, the random "runes", the horrid spelling, the meaningless melodrama and misplaced violence because that's the only tool your brain can come up with to represent darkness. Don't hold it inside any longer if you can help it; it's not healthy. It will sap your strength. Your inner bad author should be _free_, free to frolic in the fields of the literature section at SoFurry. Deny it its day in the sun no longer.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 11, 2011)

You are a good character, with a bad sense of fashion.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 11, 2011)

Methinks you need a little bit of originality. Here, have this cookie. It might help. It is made with mushroom-chips. It might help. Or... it might send you on an acid-trip of death... but it's worth a try anyway....

._.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 11, 2011)

Ooooohh... dark and edgy. 

I'd honestly be more concerned if your fursona was, like, the kind of person who takes the last cup of coffee without making another pot. Then it might say something about you.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 11, 2011)

You created it. You tell me!


----------



## Neuron (Nov 11, 2011)

These threads are just going to keep coming I can feel it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 11, 2011)

I love this thread and another ones like this
faf make more of these. :V


----------



## Arlo (Nov 11, 2011)

All you need is a straightjacket, a splash of blood on your face and you're good to go!


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 11, 2011)

Age: 14

gosh what a surprise


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 11, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Ooooohh... dark and edgy.
> 
> I'd honestly be more concerned if your fursona was, like, *the kind of person who takes the last cup of coffee without making another pot.* Then it might say something about you.



OHGOD WHAT AM I


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 11, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I love this thread and another ones like this
> faf make more of these.



Ftfy.

What? It's fun.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 11, 2011)

How many hours minutes seconds of thought did you put into creating this character?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 11, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> How many [strike]hours[/strike] [strike]minutes[/strike] seconds of thought did you put into creating this character?



protip its not strike just s


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 11, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> protip its not strike just s



Fixed it. Thanks! :3


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 11, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> Fixed it. Thanks! :3



I would have edited it for you but... :n


----------



## Ben (Nov 11, 2011)

Great First Post, Friend!


----------



## Sar (Nov 11, 2011)

You need to master projecting evil from your eyes on to the internetz. :V


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 11, 2011)

It's like the approaching winter is causing a surge in bad posts, and all the older users of FAF are the immunitary system. And sarcasm is their phagocytosis.


----------



## Xegras (Nov 11, 2011)

CRRAAAAWWWLLLIIINNGG IIINNN MMMYYYY SKKKKIIIINNN THHHEEESSSEEEEEE RRRUUUUNNNEESS TTTHHEEYY WIILLL NOOTTTT HEEEAALLLL!!!~


----------



## Sar (Nov 11, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> It's like the approaching winter is causing a surge in bad posts, and all the older users of FAF are the immunitary system. And sarcasm is their phagocytosis.


The FAF weather report.
sigged.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 11, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> The FAF weather report.
> sigged.



I call it as I see it :V


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 11, 2011)

Does this ring a bell? :V


----------



## thewall (Nov 11, 2011)

Meep!  your fursona is possessed!  We need to perform an exorcism as soon as possible! :V


----------



## morphology (Nov 12, 2011)

Evil? No.  Watches a little too much anime? Yes.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, at least it didn't try to push you down some stairs or something like someone claimed earlier.


----------

